# BP claims



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has tried to file a claim for monthy payment or out right payoff of boat. I'm making a monthy payment on my boat and can not use it because of oil...anyone else?


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Creekcubb (15/06/2010)*Just wondering if anyone has tried to file a claim for monthy payment or out right payoff of boat. I'm making a monthy payment on my boat and can not use it because of oil...anyone else?


I'm not a lawyer, but I don't think BP will pay (or be made to pay via court) anyone's boat payment. However, if you sell the boat and prove you could have sold the boat for more money in the 'pre-oil' period, you maybe could get the difference between pre-oil market value and post oil market value. I could be totally off base. Generally speaking, I think recreational anglers such as yourself are just screwed, holding assests they can no longer use or sell for anything close to what they paid.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm trying right now.I'm about 6 days into it, talked to them three different times, and still can't tell what they are gonna do. It can't hurt to try. If you can get anything from BP, get it. And for those who don't agree with what I'm doing, please keep your opinions to yourself. I don't really care what your thought's are.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *jlw1972 (15/06/2010)*I'm trying right now.I'm about 6 days into it, talked to them three different times, and still can't tell what they are gonna do. It can't hurt to try. If you can get anything from BP, get it. And for those who don't agree with what I'm doing, please keep your opinions to yourself. I don't really care what your thought's are.


Keep us posted...I'd like to know what the outcome is. I've had the same exact thought. The only reason I take on the extra expense of a boat is so I can fish...which has pretty much been taken away from me.


----------



## wahoo33 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry I DONT like what you are doing and I'm not going to keep my opinion to myself. If you were in an accident and broke a leg or something to where you couldn't fish a season you would sue the insurance company for that?? No I seriously doubt it.. To many people see a chance to take advantage of this situation and are doing so!! Many of us have boats we wont be using but are not in the Hand out line!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yep that's me, just sitting around looking for a handout. Didn't take you long to figure me out, did it? Boy, you are so smart. Guess you didn't read the last sentence in my post.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

I have been silent on here for a time but I just cant help myself tonight. Wahoo 33 who died and made you lord and ruler of the rhelm. I cant blame him I pay 4 large a month just to live on the water and fish and now because BP and the goverment cant seem to find the collective asses with both hands and a GPS I am paying to sit on my dock and watch all my money swept away in a damn oil slick. I cant help but want some of it back. I dont think any of the rec. boaters will ever recive a dime nor will anyone get a break on our boat our house notes. I feel that I am owed that much by BP. If I would have broken my leg at a BP station due to an oil spill they would pay. If i was involved in a traffic crash due to an oil spill they would pay. if i where involved in a plane crash because the damn thing ran out of fuel they would pay. I see no difference in what they have done in the GOM.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't think that the BP claims is a hand-out line. A private industry entity screwed up HUGELY and I believe that it is completely fair that they compensate everyone that has been affected. This has screwed up the quality of life for so many of us WHY? Because they were chasing MONEY! Profit was their motive and I think that all of these claims should be paid out to the people that have been affected.

I am a big supporter of private industry and believe that they should not only be responsible for damages but also that they should not be allowed to perform a risky operation unless they possess the capitol to right the wrong if it happens. Just like insurance companies have the assets to cover their policies, BP has the assets to cover their screw-ups.

If my company screws up something for someone and it affects another person as well, I owe them both!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Wahoo, Just so you know I work 50 -60 hours a week, every week and have for the past 7 years at this job I have now. I pay close to 30% of that in taxes every week. I make a payment on a boat that is useless now due to BP. I think I missed this handout you speak of. Maybe i'll get it the next time it comes around.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

amen JLW i didnt win the lotto or have a trust fund growing up either work over 50 hours a week myself


----------



## wahoo33 (Aug 22, 2008)

Never claimed to be Lord and Ruler just think its taking advantage of this bad situation. I love to fish as much as anyone and have been doing so most of my life, but I dont believe that its right to be compensate because I cant have "fun". Imagine how many private boats could be due then, everything from small to large yachts that cant fish tournaments, I think the handing out of checks has to end with the people loosing ther income! Sorry you dont like to hear what I'm saying!!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Anytime you suffer loss of income,health,due to someone elses negligence you are entitled to compensation by said dumbass.Im not the one in line but my business is [email protected] right now.NO ONE IS MAKING IMPROVEMENTS TO OR BUILDING ON WATERFRONT property right now.No One.Havnt had a stucco or paint job since this crap hit the news of approaching oil.Ive been painting cars and boats just to pay the bills.


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

What about us guys that have no boat payment. Do we get 1/30 of the value of our boats every month? 

I would be happy if they would reimburse me my insurance, fishing license, storage fees, sta-bil, and of course....now since I can no longer fish maybe pay for my golfing lessons.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Desperado, you should be in line. They have cost you money and therefore should have to pay. If they have cost you a dime they should have to pay ten. Simply because of there own negligence. What people like wahoo don't realize is that in two years it will be buisness as usual for Bp. As for us,.. well we will still be screwed. They owe every one that has been affected in any way.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

> *triguy7 (16/06/2010)*What about us guys that have no boat payment. Do we get 1/30 of the value of our boats every month?
> 
> I would be happy if they would reimburse me my insurance, fishing license, storage fees, sta-bil, and of course....now since I can no longer fish maybe pay for my golfing lessons.


 Hey what the hell, try it. All they can do is say no. We didn't ask to be put in this situation. We are here because of the greed of BP.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

unless you reside on your vessel or thats what pays your bills, i think it is ghetto as hell to try to make a claim for a RECREATIONAL boat. regardless if its paid for or financed for 30 years at 25% apr. to me thats no different and in the same class as the people the bumper stickers refer to that say "keep on working, millions on welfare depend on YOU". a better word comes to mind but i'll keep it PG13,.... its ghetto and trashy. and word it however you want, at the end of the day that shit is still a handout. To each is own, i could care less but shit guys have some pride. all you hear on here is [email protected][email protected] BP and F#*#@ Obama this and that. But yet you will still take that money like chumps. Have some pride in yourself MEN


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

> *OMEGA (16/06/2010)*unless you reside on your vessel or thats what pays your bills, i think it is ghetto as hell to try to make a claim for a RECREATIONAL boat. regardless if its paid for or financed for 30 years at 25% apr. to me thats no different and in the same class as the people the bumper stickers refer to that say "keep on working, millions on welfare depend on YOU". a better word comes to mind but i'll keep it PG13,.... its ghetto and trashy. and word it however you want, at the end of the day that shit is still a handout. To each is own, i could care less but shit guys have some pride. all you hear on here is [email protected][email protected] BP and F#*#@ Obama this and that. But yet you will still take that money like chumps. Have some pride in yourself MEN


AHHH.... This changes everything, now I can't do it. Oh well.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Omega for your point # 1 the stockmarket is a gamble. Everyone knows that. Owning a boat shouldn't be. These two don't compare. and for point #2 well... that shit don't even make since ( or maybe it's sence, I can't remember). you can come up with something better than that ,,,,, can't you.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Im sorry but owning anything is in fact a gamble. from vandalism, theft, hurricane, etc etc anything could happen that would make that boat worth shit. And insurance doesnt cover everything. So if you spend money, not being able to 100%guarantee that it wont lose value or use, is that not,...in fact.... a gamble?....



the bottom line on number 2 is that you guys will talk all that trash about BP but yet you will fish out of a boat they paid for? No thanks bro. I wouldnt take a dime of their 'compensation'

If i dont like you, you aint getting invited to my birthday party. I dont care how many micro machines or he-man masters of the universe figurines you are bringing me.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

It is nothing like welfare, this is not tax money, it is profit from OIL, the same OIL that is all over the beaches and in the water now DUH!


----------



## wahoo33 (Aug 22, 2008)

Amazing how someone will call BP Greedy and then turn in a claim for the Recreation they cant have! Please give me a break!!
I guess if you justify it in your mind that its ok because you invested some money get in line, maybe file a claim for not being able to go out and eat shrimp too!! Just because they have millions and millions lets all get some just because we cant play.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

I think what there are saying drew is Pretend you just bought a really nice house and you had a 1 mile driveway to get to the main road.Now you love your house and all thats in it.Now here comes BP and they cut a BIG fukin tree down at the end of your driveway and tell you that you cant move it till there ready.Now you have to live somewhere else but still make the mortgage payment.See what im getting at.The argument goes both ways but it still remains here are the facts

1 People own boats here.
2 People purchased these boats to fish in
3 No one buys a boat to just look at
4 BP allowed the gulf to become contaminated to the point the fishery was closed
5 people are still paying for there boats that they can no only look at
6 Why because the gulf fishery is closed
7 Please refer back to fact 4


----------



## Couzin_It (Oct 6, 2007)

I think it's just plain wrong to make a rec claim when there are many people who make their living off the water that haven't been paid a dime. You may have a boat unusable, but your lights will stay on, you will continue to eat because BP hasn't cost you your income. When all those that actually deserve money get paid, I wouldn't even be thinking about making a claim.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

I can still see both sides to the argument.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

trust me, i understand all of your points. I am upset as well. I spent over $15,000 cash money from my hard work in 2009 alone to take my woman and charters and tuna trips. Not including all the tackle and gear i paid for , 15' kayak, friend trips kickin in on gas etc etc etc. (add another 5 atleast) so 20k in one year. Thats a drop in the bucket to some, but its a fair amount these days to spend on ANYTHING. That would have been a nice down payment on a something or nother. so i am entitled to engage this conversation. So like i said i agree with your points, but where in those points does it mean i BP should pay ME. None of those lines add up to them paying me for shit. Dont want it dont need it. Flat out wouldnt take a single red cent from them. Just a little something I like to call pride. And you cant put a dollar amount on that.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm out for tonight. Omega, Wahoo, since ya'll are ashamed to say you want your free handout I'll get them for you. I'll pm your claim numbers to you tomorrow night.:toast...... No thank's necessary. check ya'll out tomorrow night.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *Couzin_It (16/06/2010)*I think it's just plain wrong to make a rec claim when there are many people who make their living off the water that haven't been paid a dime. You may have a boat unusable, but your lights will stay on, you will continue to eat because BP hasn't cost you your income. When all those that actually deserve money get paid, I wouldn't even be thinking about making a claim.




X2. Its so easy to loose sight of things these days. I cant imagine not being able to afford my future wife and kids the nicer things in life knowing it was my hard work that provided it, much less not being able to keep the freggin power on or having to buy cases of ramen noodles to feed them. But yet folks wanna get in line with these people for a rec boat. Get the #[email protected]## outta here.

just like all the floks BITCHING about obama here for ONE DAY and traffic got screwed. Other than a few key intersections here or freak accidents on bridge and such, this town doesnt have traffic. Its a joke to think that. I am from a town with 1,000,000 plus pop.-- thats traffic. All day, everyday. Sometimes for hours on end stuck like chuck. And I have gotten so used to livin in'breeze' that I often catch myself saying "nah im not wanting to go back in to pcola today". WTF its 3 miles lol. Used to have to travel that times 50 everyday. Just funny how we get tempered to this laid back and blessed life we have here. Count your blessings.. buenas noches


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with it at all. BP caused this disaster now they are going to reap the consequences. If I had a boat that I was paying 4-5 hundred dollars a month for the next 10 years on you damn right I am going to try and get BP to cover it. Calling someone ghetto because they are pissed they bought a 50 or 100k dollar yard ornament is asinine that's basically what a boat is now.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

by all means, be pissed. Id be pissed too. I dont even own a boat, and I am pissed. I didnt say a person was ghetto because they were pissed. matter of fact pissed is putting it lightly. I DID say a person is ghetto if they get in line with men that cant even feed their families to have that lawn ornament paid for. Do you not see the difference? Yea nevermind


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

We had a big discussion about this about 2 weeks ago on here. The thread I started then was becauseI found out that BP had been paying claims to rec guys. Anyways besides the point.

Any analogy used here doesnt cut it, this is, and if you guys havent figured it out yet, this is the worst environmental disaster that the US and possibly the world has experienced. Reread this and let it sink in. 

Ok, and its in our backyard. Now take a deep breath.

Now, anytime someone speaks or writes something they have an agenda soI am going to tell you mine so it puts everything into perspective, maybe not your perspective but at least you will be able to understand mine.

I am in the military, gone at the moment, been so for a while now. The oil spill makes me sick and I have hopes that it will be cleaned up. I had plans to come home and take my family, my 1 yr old, whom I missed his first bday while here, out to the beach and possibly out on our boat. Dont be sorry for me that I am gone or missed a birthday, I know what I have gotten into and the wife knows what comes with the territory. Thats not the point of this.

I am also a Christian, practicing as good as I can be, well, I guess none of us are practicing as good as they can be but hey, I am trying here.

Ok, so after that bit of background so you know somewhat of who I am so here is what I have been thinking in regards to this.

The facts: 

Its pretty apparent this wasnt just an accident, yeah, its not official that there was some corners cut to make an extra buck but really.....

Every person that makes a living off of the water should be first in line for compensation.

BP has paid rec fisherman claims.

On the claims site it states that a claim is allowed for sustenance restitution, basically if you caught fish to feed your family you can make a claim. 

My take on the situation: (these are not facts by any means)

I am a fair guy, I dont believe in handouts. I am rather upset by this whole situation just like everyone else. Its very difficult to remove the anger/frustration to make a sound decision. 

It is not mine or anyone elses place to judge anothers action, if you think you were put here on this Earth to do so then you are sadly mistaken.

Now, someone posting that they dont care about what someone else may think is pretty much inviting the bashfest to commence.

Never will all the masses be pleased, you cant please everyone. If I gave you all 1 million dollars someone would complain that it was all in 20's. No, i am not giving you guys 1 million, sorry.

All right so do I deserve, as a rec fisherman, a claim from BP? I have been thinking about that one for a month now. I am really leaning to the yes side. I do not deserve however to have my boat paid off from BP, yet anyway. if they come out and say that the Gulf is dead for 10 years then yeah, I would think so. All right so this is where I am at, I am not home, wouldn't be using the boat anyway so BP gets a free pass until the day I get back. My boat payment is a little under 200 bucks a month, if all waters are closed for an entire month I think I deserve 200 bucks from BP as it was their irresponsibility that caused me not to be able to use my resource. If the waters, even just the state waters are open then I dont deserve anything, and if its closed for 15 days then I deserve 100 bucks and so on. 

Thats my stand as of now, I dont blame anyone for making any claim, easier cases of "way of life" legal battles have been won in divorce court.


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

Investment - we have lost sight of the basic definition of the word. I remember a few years (more than a few - about 40) ago when Buick had a series of ads referring to the purchase of their product as an investment. They were laughed at to the point that the ads were withdrawn. Remember the two main components of an investment - to generate income and/or to appreciate. How in the hell can anyone say they buy a boat or vehicle (unless "collectible" is involved) with the belief that it will appreciate. 

Rec fishermen do not buy boats as an investment - it defies all logic. 

Commercial fishermen DO buy boats as an investment - to generate income. That is acknowledged in the tax code and has a logical basis.

Heres a good plain language definition:

*Investment definition*




An asset or item that is purchased with the hope that it will generate income or appreciate in the future. In an economic sense, an investment is the purchase of goods that are not consumed today but are used in the future to create wealth. In finance, an investment is a monetary asset purchased with the idea that the asset will provide income in the future or appreciate and be sold at a higher price. 

*Investopedia Commentary*

The building of a factory used to produce goods and the investment one makes by going to college or university are both examples of investments in the economic sense. 

In the financial sense investments include the purchase of bonds, stocks or real estate property. 

Be sure not to get 'making an investment' and 'speculating' confused. Investing usually involves the creation of wealth whereas speculating is often a zero-sum game wealth is not created. Although speculators are often making informed decisions, speculation cannot usually be categorized as traditional investing.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I for one never said anyone buys a boat for recreational use as an investment that would be insane and I do believe that anyone who makes a living on the water such as commercial fisherman and the charter fleet should be paid first to support their families. I also believe BP fucked this up for everyone and should compensate people who worked their ass off going to college, paying student loans and working 50+ hours a week to buy a boat that is now useless because of their fuck-up.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

> *OMEGA (16/06/2010)*by all means, be pissed. Id be pissed too. I dont even own a boat, and I am pissed. I didnt say a person was ghetto because they were pissed. matter of fact pissed is putting it lightly. I DID say a person is ghetto if they get in line with men that cant even feed their families to have that lawn ornament paid for. Do you not see the difference? Yea nevermind


 Very funny.... But yet your opinion is so strong..... If I did, I would, I think, I should, Every one is wrong but me. You are a funny little man Omega. You amuse me.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well one thing..getting a house on the water...is, besides a pleasure, an investment.

Owning my boat recreationally to enjoy, no, is not an investment.

But know, I have a boat that is not trailerable, and I either find someone to buy it, which no one right now wants to buy a boat, or, continue to pay $270 for it to sit on a rack atthemarinain dry storage.

Anybody wanna tell me THATS not a loss?

And the $3000 we just spent overhauling it and on new running gear right before the spill, that could have went elsewhere, and the new $800 custom speargun I just bought, and the one I just bought for my woman, neither of which we have got to use yet. Not a loss?

Also, just moved in together with my woman 2 1/2 months ago, onthesound. Looked at a beautiful house for over $1000 less than this, house was actually nicer, but not on the water with a dock. We chose to spend the extra $$ for the pleasure of living on the water.

Now, some mornings if the wind is right direction, I smell that wonderful kerosene smell...(well..maybe thats just the placebo effect, and not really crude), and I figure with the oil I have seen less than 2 miles from the pass in the last week, it will be a matter of a couple weeks at most before I have oil around my dock, and I have to quit crabbin off it, and eatin the fish caught.

Is that extra $1000 per month to specifically live onthewater not a loss?

Anybody whodoesn'town a boat, and pays to go fishing, you lost something you enjoy,whichsucks.

But you cant compare NOT being able to spend thousands a year on paying to go on charters, to STILLHAVINGTO PAY THOUSANDS A YEAR AND NOT BE ABLE TO FISH! IT IS A LOSS!

f##k BPissed, andthehorse they road in on.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And I talk shit about BPissed, not for the accident,whichmistakes happen, but there pure lack of trying to do anything even remotely effective at containing the oil while they try and cap the well, while it was STILL CONTAINABLE and only covered a few square miles. They did not throweverythingat it that they could, instead they let it spread to anunmanageablesize stretching across 4 states. And it is still a joke theeffortbeing put into it.

And I talk shit about the long-legged mack daddy pres, for not stepping up when it was realized BPised was either incompetent to contain a majority of the spill, or didn't care to, and not taking this over. Thad Allen has been BPissed's toll, and PR guy more than anindecentcommander. I wonder who at BPissed has pictures of him naked with littleorientalkids that he is so scared to stand up to them, and lets THEM tell him what to do, and calls the shots. You are thecommanderof a military branch of the worlds most powerful nation...you little sniveling bitch. Stand up and take control!

But even though I hate them, and talk trash...that means I shouldn't take what I can get from them??? WTF??

So a drunk driver, due to his negligence, hits me, cause me economic loss....but wait...I talk trash a bout him, and hate him...so don't sue...???????

REALLY?

When our boat got broke into last fall like many on hear read about, and the4 thief happened to be on the forum, and I blazed him, and he ended up getting arrested...should me and Brandy not have taken the restitution check we got from him for the stolen items??

Is that "takin a hand-out"?

A hand out, is TAKIN SOMETHING YOU DON'T DESERVE, OR DID NOT WORK FOR.

I worked for the money I HAVE spent, and I work for the money I am STILL spending, for items I can not use now, some of that being ongoing monthly cost like marina fees, and if (actually when is more appropriate) the oil gets in the sound...the monthly payment on this house.

I aint takin no damn handout...I would only be getting COMPENSATED for what was takin from me.

Big difference.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

i wasnt comparing the 2 clay, just setting the record straight before some wise ass decided to comment i didnt have a boat. Was just saying I've spent plenty on the SPORT myself


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I see what your saying that you HAVE spent plenty. I think the point you were missing, is that many are STILL spending plenty. And don't have a way to get out of it. Some are stuck still devoting a good portion of there income to something that they can no longer use... other than, as you said, a yard ornament.

Everybody is losin, and truth is there is no way for BP to pay all the losses. I agree, charters, commercials, hotels, bait and dive shops, etc. should be paid first, but I still think, anybody who suffered one bit of $$ loss on this, even if it is not a "loss" as defined by the IRS or an accountant or whoever, should get compensated.

But we all know that that is 99.9% of the people that live on the coast, and that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">I?m in complete agreement with Clay-Doh!! My boat payments are $500 a month for the next 16 years, my boat insurance just went up to $1,750 per year and my boat storage fees are $500 per year.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> That comes up to $8,250 per year that I still have to dish out every year for something I can no longer use for it?s intended purpose because of BP.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> Not to mention the $5,000 minimum already spent on assorted fishing gear that now sits in my garage.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> This is a LOSS!!!<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> I?m still working so I want those that have lost income to be compensated FIRST but I feel I have a valid claim as well.</p>


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

What if someone had the money to pay cash for their boat instead of financing it? Is it not still a loss because I don't make a monthly payment? How does that get worked out? 

I think BP agreed to pay slip fees. I think I read that on their website some where at some time but who knows. I also just read that the government is going to take over BP claims now. So that should speed things up


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

> *sniper (16/06/2010)*What if someone had the money to pay cash for their boat instead of financing it? Is it not still a loss because I don't make a monthly payment? How does that get worked out?
> 
> I think BP agreed to pay slip fees. I think I read that on their website some where at some time but who knows. I also just read that the government is going to take over BP claims now. So that should speed things up


<p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Whether you paid cash or financed your boat it?s obviously a loss and I didn?t mean to imply any different.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> My point was in response to an earlier post and my point was that in a sense I have lost income because I have income going out that?s really wasted at this time due to BP so in a sense that?s over $8,000 per year of income that I can?t use for anything else.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> A paid off boat is the same type of loss.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> Still, I want all those whose <span style="text-decoration: underline;">livelihoods are negatively affected to be compensated FIRST!!!</p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"></p><p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">On a separate note a claim filed with the gov?t can be quite frustrating.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> I lived on Homestead AFB during Hurricane Andrew and lost everything.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> My claim was filed with the gov?t and the amount of documentation and overall paperwork was almost 4? thick.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> The payment was made relatively quick but the sheer volume of paperwork and amount of decrease in value was astounding to say the least.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> I?m only guessing but I think the reason the gov?t handled claims was because I wasn?t allowed back to my house for over a month after the hurricane; so any property I could have salvaged was ruined from sitting in the open for over a month during the rainy season.</p>


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

> *OMEGA (16/06/2010)*by all means, be pissed. Id be pissed too. I dont even own a boat, and I am pissed. I didnt say a person was ghetto because they were pissed. matter of fact pissed is putting it lightly. I DID say a person is ghetto if they get in line with men that cant even feed their families to have that lawn ornament paid for. Do you not see the difference? Yea nevermind



Convincing point. But, what if all the people filing rec claims were willing to be paid AFTER all of the other people who cant afford to feed their families are paid? What about that could be construed as a handout or ghetto?

sorry mguns already covered my point..


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

hummm seem to me most of you that have a problem with this dont own a boat or water front house. Well i guess if i didnt i wouldnt have a problem with it either and as far as starving children and the rest of that crap we still have a welfare system that has nothin to to with BP so go get you some of that govt cheese that i already pay for with my 32% each month. As far as the stock falling caprasion remeber emron so yeah they are liable when you do something illegal and it causes harm you have to pay. The last time I checked ignoring all saftey protocol is illegal and makes you liable so yeah sorry BP lovers they gotta pay


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Couzin_It (16/06/2010)*I think it's just plain wrong to make a rec claim when there are many people who make their living off the water that haven't been paid a dime. You may have a boat unusable, but your lights will stay on, you will continue to eat because BP hasn't cost you your income. When all those that actually deserve money get paid, I wouldn't even be thinking about making a claim.


Do you really think that recreational fishermans claims are going to hold up payouts to others? What in the hell does one have to do with the other? Do you really think they have a stack of claim forms and they are working them in order and if they get 10,000 rec fisherman claims in a row that they will stop paying everyone else until they are done? This is the most asinine argument I have heard in reference to the rec fisherman claim versus commercial fisherman claim. Step back and think and then answer this question....Do you really think that BP is not paying someone because they are too busy paying someone else??????????


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like $20 billion is the cap that BP will have to pay in claims.

Thank Obama for making that decision for us. Not knowing how long this will last, the amount of devistation it will cause, how far it will travel, ect. But lets just throw a cap on their claim liability. :nonono


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

> *WW2 (16/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Couzin_It (16/06/2010)*I think it's just plain wrong to make a rec claim when there are many people who make their living off the water that haven't been paid a dime. You may have a boat unusable, but your lights will stay on, you will continue to eat because BP hasn't cost you your income. When all those that actually deserve money get paid, I wouldn't even be thinking about making a claim.
> ...


<p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">I agree one has nothing to do with the other.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> When I say I would like to see certain individuals paid first it?s not literal it?s an attempt to convey a feeling of sympathy with those who?s ability to earn a living have been greatly affected.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> It?s not intended to be an asinine argument.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> </p>


----------



## Couzin_It (Oct 6, 2007)

> *WW2 (16/06/2010)*Do you really think that recreational fishermans claims are going to hold up payouts to others? What in the hell does one have to do with the other? Do you really think they have a stack of claim forms and they are working them in order and if they get 10,000 rec fisherman claims in a row that they will stop paying everyone else until they are done? This is the most asinine argument I have heard in reference to the rec fisherman claim versus commercial fisherman claim. Step back and think and then answer this question....Do you really think that BP is not paying someone because they are too busy paying someone else??????????


Of course I don't think that. It's just a matter of my own principle to not put myself ahead of someone that really needs the money whereas I still have an income. 

Do you think BP has unlimited funds? Their stock has fallen close to 50% since the spill happened. And now they have agreed to $20B in a fund. In Florida alone the economic loss could reach $10B. Thats 1/2 of the fund in 1 state. Bankruptcy is not out of the question.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

> *sniper (16/06/2010)*Looks like $20 billion is the cap that BP will have to pay in claims.
> 
> Thank Obama for making that decision for us. Not knowing how long this will last, the amount of devistation it will cause, how far it will travel, ect. But lets just throw a cap on their claim liability. :nonono




Sniper, unless I misunderstood I don't think the 20 Billion is a cap. That is an escrow account set up to guarantee at lease 20 billion in claims.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FLbeachbum (16/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *sniper (16/06/2010)*Looks like $20 billion is the cap that BP will have to pay in claims.
> ...


+1, spot on. The 20 billion is just the start.............


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Couzin_It (16/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *WW2 (16/06/2010)*Do you really think that recreational fishermans claims are going to hold up payouts to others? What in the hell does one have to do with the other? Do you really think they have a stack of claim forms and they are working them in order and if they get 10,000 rec fisherman claims in a row that they will stop paying everyone else until they are done? This is the most asinine argument I have heard in reference to the rec fisherman claim versus commercial fisherman claim. Step back and think and then answer this question....Do you really think that BP is not paying someone because they are too busy paying someone else??????????
> ...


Everyone is failing to remember one very important fact. BP is not out of business. BP is still doing business and business is good. This will not bankrupt them. It will certainly affect their profits for a few years but it will take a lot more than 40 or 50 or even 75 billion dollars in damages. Most of which will not be paid for several years. The money they make FAR outdistances the damages they are going to have to pay.


----------



## Couzin_It (Oct 6, 2007)

Louisiana's treasurer is already worried about bankrupcty. BP only has a net worth of $81B.


Louisiana's treasurer frets over BP bankruptcy</h1>The state treasurer of Louisiana is goingpublic with concerns over whether BP can actually afford to pay tens ofbillions in claims stemming from the Gulf oil spill ? saying hebelieves the company only has $12 billion in readily accessible assets.Treasurer John Kennedy, a Republican, thinks federal and stateofficials are too dependent on the oil giant to foot the bill for theclean-up and the growing economic devastation in the Gulf. 

Theoretically, BP could dodge billions in payouts to Gulf areabusinesses, residents, along with state and federal agencies, if thecompany sought Chapter 11 bankruptcy ? leaving the government holdingthe bag, Kennedy claims. 

?I am concerned about the solvency of BP,? Kennedy wrote to LouisianaGov. Bobby Jindal Thursday. ?More specifically I am concerned about thepossibility BP will seek the protection of United States Bankruptcyprotection." 

Kennedy added: ?I believe it is imperative that the state of Louisianabegin to develop a plan to deal with the economic effect of thiscatastrophe in the event of a BP bankruptcy. We all hope that does nothappen and such a plan is not needed, but we must be ready." 

He says Texaco used a similar tactic in 1987, when it sought bankruptcyprotection to shield itself from a $1 billion jury verdict. 

BP currently has a net worth of about $81 billion but most of thoseassets are locked up in illiquid assets. Analysts at Credit Suisse haveestimated the total clean-up cost at $23 million ? but that doesn?tfactor in billions in claims resulting from lost tourism in Alabama,Florida, Louisiana, Mississippi and Texas. 

Since the Deepwater Horizon drilling platform sunk on April 20 BP?sstock has plummeted ? and the cost of insuring its debt against defaulthas rocketed by about 50 percent. 

BP officials say they will pay off any legitimate claim and haverefused to entertain the possibility of bankruptcy, restructuring orspinning off their U.S. operations ? despite widespread speculationabout the company?s future in the financial press. 

The White House didn?t immediately respond to requests for comment, butPress Secretary Robert Gibbs dismissed the notion that BP couldn?tfulfill its financial obligations. 

Jindal?s office says the governor, who has criticized the response tothe spill by BP and the Coast Guard, referred the matter to Louisiana?sattorney general months ago. In the past, Jindal has said it?s unlikelyBP could elude liability, no matter what it does. 

A BP spokesman didn?t immediately return a call for comment.

<a href="http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0610/38435.html">http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0610/38435.html</a>


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

> *OMEGA (16/06/2010)*i wasnt comparing the 2 clay, just setting the record straight before some wise ass decided to comment i didnt have a boat. Was just saying I've spent plenty on the SPORT myself


Omega, your the wiseass that posted you don't have a boat. I only quoted you.:doh But please, continue to set the record straight. Your doing such a fine job.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

> *WW2 (16/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Couzin_It (16/06/2010)*
> ...


Very true WW2 and like I said last night, in a couple years it will be buisness as usual for BP but we will still be screwed. I don't believe that if I get my claim for $5000 ( you hear that omega, $5000. That's got to be super ghetto.) which I doubt will ever happen, It will stop anyone else from getting one. Bottom line is, If you can get anything from BP, get it. They owe everyone who has been affected in any way.Look at it this way, this is just one of the drawback's to clearing 9 billion dollars a quarter. When you take chances with other peoples lives and way of life, and these chances bite you in the ass it should cost enough to make it not worth trying again.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *jlw1972 (17/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *OMEGA (16/06/2010)*i wasnt comparing the 2 clay, just setting the record straight before some wise ass decided to comment i didnt have a boat. Was just saying I've spent plenty on the SPORT myself
> ...


damn you are wanting to stay 3 pages back huh. maybe you cant understand composition. Let me explain things like momma so you can unda-stan-d theem. yes i posted i dont have a boat. Hence the reason i made the comment that i have spent my share BEFORE someone tried to say that. that post came before I mentioned i in fact don't have a boat. that was the numerical order. . are you still confused? if you think i am going to go back and forth with you 10 xs on here or cont to respond to your smart ass mickey mouse comments, you are mistaken.am i cooler than you because i spent more last year on fishing than you did, or are you cooler than be because you own a boat? exactly. I was entitled to my opinion on the rec claims, and i made it. No need to get all cute and affectionate with me. i wasnt trying to impose my will on anyone- so let it go. Or take it to PM. either is fine- thanks


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

O'K' I'll quit Omega. Sorry if I hurt your feelings. I want do it any more.....Just please don't take me to the PM'S. Anything but that.


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a cont 2k a month condo payment in Ole River in Orange Beach and I have a boat payment that is 620 a month and as a direct result of BP I cannot use either of these. Yeah I can go to the condo and swim in the pool but I could do that for 79$ per night at the hotel in Bay Minette. Im gonna file a claim. Everyone has to be liable for their actions. Thats the problem now not many people know the true meaning of that. I own my own business and if an employee of mine drinks a few beers and crashes into a bus of nuns guess who they will be looking for?????? me!!! so when they take shortcuts or fail to be prepared for something that they knew damn well can happen then I have no problem looking to them. Yes there are people who need it way more than me but that doesnt change anything. I would love to sell them a condo and a boat in the sewer on earth that they created. I predict it will be 5 years till anyone drops a line again. Good Luck everyone


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

You may get something from BP on your claim, but it will take 20 years to get it and will most likely be minimal. I personally feel that to take advantage of this situation when your income is not directly affected is basically like a slap in the face to the ones who truly are affected. 
So basically if you still have a job, and you are able to continue meeting your monthly obligations, then you are not "affected", but "inconvenienced". I own a boat, and I can not use mine either, but hopefully next year.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *OMEGA (17/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *jlw1972 (17/06/2010)*
> ...


Omega you have already admitted that you don't have a dog in this fight. If you don't own it leave it alone. Take your Ghetto and Hand Outs and Arrogance spewing crap 2 cents worth explainantions some where else.. All ofus that own boats are trying to figure out what the hell we are going to do next. Your punny ass 9000.00 dollar figure is so laughable to all us that do own boats .

Either you were born with a silver spoon up your ass or you are just plain stupid. Do you honeslty run a business or is that DADDY'S

Don't send me a P.M. Let's do this on the open forum. I really want to know how the hell you can get on here and tell all that they are Ghettofor asking for a hand out for making a claim for thier loss. And please explain one more time how you think that making payments on a boat, storage fees, insurance, etc,. is not a loss.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

where you getting 9000 from pops. I said 20000 in 2009. You cant read or were you on your 2nd 6 pack of 16's. And basically you can suck it. if you dont want to have an intelligent conversation well then thats ok we can still talk but Im not going to go back and forth with you if you are going to be disrespectful, Pm or no Pm. I am a grown man, not one of your little puck ass grand kids or some internet troll. So dont you worry about wtf I own or wtf my business is about, as well, thats not your business. I was making generalizations about the subject so theres no need to attack me personally. So i dont agree with theconsensus on the rec claims, so what. it'll be ok. There are many others that feel the same way, some spoke up some didnt. again dont worry about what my spoon is made of. ewww eww and my dad will kick your dads ass. Hows that lajess. Im done arguing with these same lames over and over. You arent getting a dime, I said it here. so go ahead and waste your time!!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

boat capt.s / fishermen that want to be part of the solution are out there now on bps payroll. i would hope that bp pays them well, as good or better than what they would have made.

lawsuits are one of the basic problems of our country and in the end the attorneys are the only ones with the cheese.

another basic problem is government dependence, obama is training us to depend on the guberment. 

obama has handled this situation just like the lawyer he is. little talk of clean up, lots of talk about compensation.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

In any situation there are people that will take advantage of it and people that will ignore it.

I personaly feel that if you can get it, get it. It isn't taking from other people. They aren't going to say. We aren't going to pay Joe Charter Caaptain because we paid Joe Rec Fisherman. If they are going to pay, they are going to pay.

Here is how I feel about the Charter Boats. All I kept seeing was how the economy was putting you all out of business. Long before a drop of oil was spilled. There were businesses changing what they were doing to try and survive. Now that there is oil in the Gulf. All of a sudden you were making a killing before doing charters every day all day. That wasn't true. The economy hit here hard before the oil was in focus. 

I was hit by the economy too so I have been adapting to change my life to fit into it.

You have to look after yourself in these times. If you can get $5000 from BP go for it. I don't see how that will hurt anyone. I love to fish as much as anyone else on here. I don't think we will be doing that for a long time. Fishing was the whole reason I moved down here. I made a lot of sacrafices to get here. I feel that this has changed my life drasticaly. I love Pensacola, but if it looks like fishing will not be a part of the lifestyle here I will more than likely move to where it is. This has devistated ALL of the fishermen in this area. I feel we should ALL be compensated. 

OMEGA, I understand what you are saying as well. I don't think you can see it the same as others on here because you don't have the loss of the use of a boat but you do have the loss of fishing. I think that is what you are saying. That you lost a lifestyle also.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Comments anyone?

Apparently, when the government tries to do something to get the locals paid quicker, or at all, it's called a shakedown fund.

<a href="http://news.yahoo.com/s/ynews/ynews_ts2660">http://news.yahoo.com/s/ynews/ynews_ts2660</a>


----------



## captjim (Jan 4, 2010)

this mf is a joke,I'm struggling to keep my charter business ,and this mf crying about an boat pymt .no wonder bp claims are so slow,ca'nt believe you dude or the forum allows such,might as well post illegal pics and tell all how ilegal ur ass really IS.being an property owner has differnt logistics,not just an RECATIONAL boat owner,want'n someone to make a boat pymnt.some commerical -fisherman's family does with-out cause u want bp to make ur boat payment.BULL-SHIT


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Why do you think a Charter boats family would starve if a Rec fisherman got a check for his losses? That makes no sence. You must be one of the rare charter boat captains that were making a killing doing charters before this spill.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no dog in this fight - don't own a big boat and don't live on the water. But, let's say that BP agreed to pay your boat off. Would you expect to keep your boat or let them take it ?

Actually, I think it's all going to be a moot point anyway. There is no way that BP has the money to pay for all of this. I don't give them 6 months before they declare bankruptcy. Their executives will be well taken care of (as if $36 million per year isn't enough) and then they will file.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *captjim (17/06/2010)*this mf is a joke,I'm struggling to keep my charter business ,and this mf crying about an boat pymt .no wonder bp claims are so slow,ca'nt believe you dude or the forum allows such,might as well post illegal pics and tell all how ilegal ur ass really IS.being an property owner has differnt logistics,not just an RECATIONAL boat owner,want'n someone to make a boat pymnt.some commerical -fisherman's family does with-out cause u want bp to make ur boat payment.BULL-SHIT



And again, if you really think claims are slow because they are too busy paying rec fishermen to get around to paying you, then you are seriously being misled by someone.


----------



## Couzin_It (Oct 6, 2007)

> *WW2 (17/06/2010)*Comments anyone?
> 
> Apparently, when the government tries to do something to get the locals paid quicker, or at all, it's called a shakedown fund.
> 
> <a href="http://news.yahoo.com/s/ynews/ynews_ts2660">http://news.yahoo.com/s/ynews/ynews_ts2660</a>


Rep Barton is a joke. No doubt that BP is a contributor of his. Makes me sick. That's about as nice as I can put it on a public forum.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Couzin_It (17/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *WW2 (17/06/2010)*Comments anyone?
> ...


To the sum of $130,000,000


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

i WOULD LIKE TO GO FISHING!

I WOULD LIKE TO GO SCUBA IN FEDERAL WATERS!

I WOULD LIKE TO SPEND TIME WITH MY FAMILY PERIOD ON THE WATER......

I HAVE A BOAT BUT CANT GET OUT....

SO, I guess Im entitled to funds, mental anguish of listening to all this horse shetr on all the forums about pety "Katrina Claims" type behavior.... its called greed... i want part of the action...

Problem is if you bought a boat you said Ill pay for it, has nothing to do with the closure of the gulf... I bought some new rods I wanted to catch 30 Red Snapper a day but someone said no... I want a refund! 

I see it from both sides. Problem I cant see is why someone wants to defraud or lie to get paid for nothing he or she didnt earn. I guess that is the difference between folks. Be responsible, if you are directly affected by the event, your entitled to a claim. If you are wanting to go look for seashells tough sHttri. 

HEY we all want a easy trouble free life..... if it rains one day go inside and do something else. 

I lost a lot during IVAN..... I mean more than this guys freakin boat was worth and do you think someone was there to pay me back from ....... someone elses crap tearing up my property because of a Natural disaster? Ivan almost crushed me and my properties. But I worked hard and I survived and I am a better person knowing I wasnt in line for hand outs from the Govt. HellI wasturnedDOWN on my personal home damages.... LOLYeah I pay them for Insurance... the Insurance company not Govt. Its the fraudulent claims which cost the honest in the long run, yeah you get a steak dinner but I have no problem resting knowing I wasnt a crook. 

I especially like the Pensacola Beach waterfront or island claims... My property values dropped.... Be a great time for you to Mortgage yours to the hill and pull that money out and go buy more beach stuff, cause its gonna be fine soon and the property values will soar and you will be wealthy in equity!!! Or If you are already struggling trying to live like the Jones' and are near or maybe ion foreclosure already prior to the event because of the economy, and looking for a hand out... HA... Over extended finances arent BP problem. I know many who have been attempting to sell but the prices dropped way below and some are even upsidedown in the mortgages. Should they be compensated since the last 4 years they couldnt sell for their asking price.... 

If you are directly affected loss of work or business, you should get paid for your loss due to the leak. Otherwise fish in the BAY!

STEVE HOLLOWAY


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *BOHUNTER1 (17/06/2010)*
> 
> I especially like the Pensacola Beach waterfront or island claims... My property values dropped.... Be a great time for you to Mortgage yours to the hill and pull that money out and go buy more beach stuff, cause its gonna be fine soon and the property values will soar and you will be wealthy in equity!!! Or If you are already struggling trying to live like the Jones' and are near or maybe ion foreclosure already prior to the event because of the economy, and looking for a hand out... HA... Over extended finances arent BP problem. I know many who have been attempting to sell but the prices dropped way below and some are even upsidedown in the mortgages. Should they be compensated since the last 4 years they couldnt sell for their asking price....
> 
> ...






Pure Poetry, love it!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *captjim (17/06/2010)*this mf is a joke,I'm struggling to keep my charter business ,and this mf crying about an boat pymt .no wonder bp claims are so slow,ca'nt believe you dude or the forum allows such,might as well post illegal pics and tell all how ilegal ur ass really IS.being an property owner has different logistics,not just an RECATIONAL boat owner,want'n someone to make a boat pymnt.some commerical -fisherman's family does with-out cause u want bp to make ur boat payment.BULL-SHIT


You are probably one of the ones that has a boat in the voo program and got another boat to put in it or trying to get another one put in it. 

That shit kills me, all these guys crying their business is over and they deserve to work for bp and then they want to get greedy and try to get 2, 3,4 boats registered. WTF is that. Be happy your one boat is in it and quit being greedy, Let some other LOCALS get hired, WE ARE FUCKED ALSO.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

I cant belive the crap on here First off if you cant feed your family GET FOOD STAMPS that is what we pay taxes for. For the dude with the Ivan devistation argument if you didnt have insurance on your stuff its your own damn fault. The oil however is not covered by insurance. I have heard about enough of the poor mouthing charter boat captains you guys remind me of the tobacco farmers where I am from as I said over a year ago charter fishing hear is dead as you know it just as the Tobacco in NC so YOU HAVE TO MOVE ON I understand you guys are on hard times right now as is the entire nation. I cannot see why for the life of me why any of you give a crap what kind of hand out if that is what you want to call it anyone gets from BP. I understand being upset at indviduals or corporations that take advantage of the system I.E> welfare second generation depdants.that also makes me hot under the collar. BP took advantage of our system paid bribes cut corners and just flat out lied to us SMALL PEOPLE as the big ignorant german soellegantlyput it. SO why not forget calling it a hand out and just break there damn hand off and keep it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I got 4 more people to file claims today on rec. boats. Ya'll call. All they can do is say no. It's not like they are gonna take your boat away.... Oh, I guess they have already done that in a way.

1-800-440-0858

BP Claims


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

If you have a legitimate claim go to BP and submit your claim. If you are not satisfied then go to Obama. If you are still not satisfied then either go to court or or the three judge panel. STOP FIGHTING WITH EACH OTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why are we as a community fighting with each other? This is the same play book that exxon use during the valdez spill. Divide the community. This helps them when the law suits start hitting the courts. We all should be working together not against one another.

Every person in this community has been touched in some way by BP.

If we do not stick together as a community we are sure to loose everything!!!!

GOD BLESS us all!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *captwesrozier (18/06/2010)*If you have a legitimate claim go to BP and submit your claim. If you are not satisfied then go to Obama. If you are still not satisfied then either go to court or or the three judge panel. STOP FIGHTING WITH EACH OTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why are we as a community fighting with each other? This is the same play book that exxon use during the valdez spill. Divide the community. This helps them when the law suits start hitting the courts. We all should be working together not against one another.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

> *captwesrozier (18/06/2010)*If you have a legitimate claim go to BP and submit your claim. If you are not satisfied then go to Obama. If you are still not satisfied then either go to court or or the three judge panel. STOP FIGHTING WITH EACH OTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why are we as a community fighting with each other? This is the same play book that exxon use during the valdez spill. Divide the community. This helps them when the law suits start hitting the courts. We all should be working together not against one another.
> 
> ...


Very true, if we dont stick together we are doomed. Some of us may not agree with the actions of some but in the end we need to stick together.

This discussion has become very emotional and personal. Everyone has a very strong opinion and is rightly upset by the entire situation. And they havent even stopped the leak yet.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Its weird, man.... the only people arguing over claims are the people with no entitlement to a claim!!! "I recently purchased a boat, my life is turned upside down I wanted to catch bonita this weekend, I had 3 guys come down to go out and drink some booze, fillet some snapper and divea little"....... Arent we entitled to a claim..... sure your are, but you better make sure your claim has some strong points otherwise deemed fraudulent and subject to criminal charges. So if you need 2500 bucks, and feel you are in the right, then file! I cant wait to see the re-evaluations by BP and all of you guys hauled down and have to spend your savings and assets to clear your name! Ill be the first to post it publicly for everyone to see. I hate liars and thieves!

STEVE

WATCH.. this will be the other avenue for attorneys to rack up profits. Going after the scumbags who made claims because Bob did, and doing it for BP with a percentage of all cases not costs recovered. In otherwords BP will be paying after all of this is over to prosecute and deliver to you misery for your actions which you are entitled!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (18/06/2010)*Its weird, man.... the only people arguing over claims are the people with no entitlement to a claim!!! "I recently purchased a boat, my life is turned upside down I wanted to catch bonita this weekend, I had 3 guys come down to go out and drink some booze, fillet some snapper and divea little"....... Arent we entitled to a claim..... sure your are, but you better make sure your claim has some strong points otherwise deemed fraudulent and subject to criminal charges. So if you need 2500 bucks, and feel you are in the right, then file! I cant wait to see the re-evaluations by BP and all of you guys hauled down and have to spend your savings and assets to clear your name! Ill be the first to post it publicly for everyone to see. I hate liars and thieves!
> 
> STEVE
> 
> WATCH.. this will be the other avenue for attorneys to rack up profits. Going after the scumbags who made claims because Bob did, and doing it for BP with a percentage of all cases not costs recovered. In otherwords BP will be paying after all of this is over to prosecute and deliver to you misery for your actions which you are entitled!


I doubt that. BP has plenty of other crap to worry about. I am pretty sure if they pay a claim they feel it has enough merit and they move on.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *OMEGA (16/06/2010)*Im sorry but owning anything is in fact a gamble. from vandalism, theft, hurricane, etc etc anything could happen that would make that boat worth shit. And insurance doesnt cover everything. So if you spend money, not being able to 100%guarantee that it wont lose value or use, is that not,...in fact.... a gamble?....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I can see your point about having some pride and being a man, but, this was not an act of God or nature or whatever name you want to put on it. Many people have and will continue to loose thier living through not just no fault of thier own but very much the fault of some other entity ( BP ) this is liability , plain and simple. They are responsible and should be accountable for damage they have done wether it be monitary or physical. It's called Indemnification in the insurance world , in other words to put back to pre-incident state.*

*I don't think the boat payment thing is a real and or ethical claim, but there are so many more legit claims out there it matters not. You being in the business you are in and running it professionaly as you do ( Keeping accurate books and being able to back up your losses on paper) should be considering making a claim. You will most likley be victim of reduced income as all of us are at some point before this is over.*


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been trying to sell my boat but started out too high in the spring. It is a 1992 Hydra-Sports 2550WA with triple axle trailer and 1992 200 HP Johnsons. NADA low retail is 12,610 and Average Retail is 14,330 and that does not include the trailer. I started at 17,500, next 15000, than the oil, tried 13,000 and am now at 11,000. I had a couple of people that were looking for a boat because they were moving down here, but they did have conrncers about the oil. Is the boat business that bad or did the oil situation play a factor as well. I would be happy to turn my boat over to BP for 10,000. Is it reasonable to make a claim? Thanks


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

You would probably have to sell the boat first. Let's say you get only9k for it. Then you would have a legit claim for the difference you got vs. what it was valued at prior to the spill. I think it will be the same for real estate and other things. Value immediately before vs. now value.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Triguy7, thanks. Sounds like a reasonable approach.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *TURTLE (18/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *OMEGA (16/06/2010)*\
> ...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

> *OMEGA (19/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *TURTLE (18/06/2010)*
> ...


----------



## DEEPSIX (Mar 4, 2009)

i bought a 5 yr fishing lic in march, and because of BP i cant enjoy my backyard for what looks like a long time..... yes thecommercial people are owed for theirlivelihoodsbut us rec people are owed also for what we can't use due tonegligence just myopinioni know everybody has one


----------



## wahoo33 (Aug 22, 2008)

Someone here said that the only people arguing against rec. fisherman claims were the one that didn't have a claim! Bulls''t! I am in the marine repair business and if you don't think it has affected me then you are delusional!! Also I have a 23 capehorn that I wont be using much for a while, but I am still not going to make a claim for either one! Don't want BP's money and don't think a private boat claim is even close to sensible. More like a way to get someone to make the payment on your toy that you will one day use again!! Some of you guys sound like ambulance chasing lawyers! Sorry for making some of you mad but that's the way I feel.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I wouldn't think anyone would get mad at a post of someones opinion on here, its just the internet. Everyone is entitled to an opinion.


----------



## Couzin_It (Oct 6, 2007)

> *wahoo33 (19/06/2010)*Someone here said that the only people arguing against rec. fisherman claims were the one that didn't have a claim! Bulls''t! I am in the marine repair business and if you don't think it has affected me then you are delusional!! Also I have a 23 capehorn that I wont be using much for a while, but I am still not going to make a claim for either one! Don't want BP's money and don't think a private boat claim is even close to sensible. More like a way to get someone to make the payment on your toy that you will one day use again!! Some of you guys sound like ambulance chasing lawyers! Sorry for making some of you mad but that's the way I feel.


I have a boat also and I repowered not too long ago and feel the same way you do.


----------



## blackboab (Jun 16, 2010)

Been reading this one with interest and want to stick in my 2 cents at the risk of being told to mind my own business (fire away after over 35yrs in construction the skin on my neck is like buffalo hide).

1... Why is it that it is only the hands on working man is the one that has to have all this pride or he is not a man, I wonder if 6 million dollar a yr Tony Hayward or any of his high paid cronies at BP will have too much pride to take their next bonus (we may not hear about it, but I'll bet my left nut they'll still get one), who knows they might prove me wrong and say "give it to them proud hard working people who's lives we destroyed" (if they do I will eat my left nut).

2... Do you honestly believe that a rec fisherman putting in a claim for not being able to use his pride and joy that he worked hard all his life to pay for (or is still paying for) will make BP run out of money to pay or seriously affect the time it takes to pay out other claims, my opinion is that if they decide to go bankrupt the small boat owner will be low on the list as the reason why, and if claims are taking too long its because they are either taking the piss or couldn't organize a raffle ( their performance of the clean up attempts so far makes me think its the latter of the 2).

3... This one might ruffle a few feathers but here goes. Do all of you commercial guys that are deriding the rec guys honestly believe that everyone in your line of work, plus condo owners, realtors etc. will be claiming for their true loss of earnings that match up with their last couple of yrs tax returns ? I'm sure the majority of you are honest and will, but I have a sneaky suspicion that there will be 1 or 2 out there who will try and pad in a little extra for that rainy day. I also have a feeling they will be some of the loudest in berating those "crooked rec guys" for their "frivolous" claims.

4... Finally. None of us know when this will end, or how many lives it will affect (hell it might financially trickle up here to Minnesota) so the rec guys might also be affected in ways they have never dreamed. I like to think I'm as proud as the next guy (started in construction 36 yrs ago at the age of 16 both offshore and onshore) , lost jobs and been blacklisted from a few oil companies for bringing up safety concerns and generally sticking up for guys who were too timid to stick up for themselves, but I also know that sometimes all the pride in the world and 5 bucks is only worth a pack of Marlboros so I say , if you think you have LOST OUT ON ANYTHING, MAKE A CLAIM AND DON'T FOOL YOURSELF OR LET ANYONE ELSE SHAME YOU INTO THINKING BP CAN'T AFFORD IT. SHAME ON THEM FOR CAUSING THIS NIGHTMARE BY TRYING TO SKIMP A FEW BUCKS WHEN THEIR OWNERS HAVE WALLETS YOU COULD BUNGEE JUMP FROM AND THE ONLY WAY THEY WILL LOSING ANY SLEEP RIGHT NOW IS WORRYING THAT THEY MIGHT LOSE A SMALL SLIVER OF THAT WAD....... only an opinion guys.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

As a commercial fishermen I can say I have no problem with rec. anglers filing a claim.

Technically right now all they are paying out is for loss of income, so I'm not sure how you can prove that one, but if you can then go for it. In the end they should have to buy everyone's boat if we can't use them anymore.

I'm not sure why anyone filling a claim would up-set someone else. The BP adjuster is the one that makes the decision as whether or not to pay someone, and they don't have to pay just because someone thinks they have a claim. File away, you'll either get it or you won't and it's up to the adjuster. Don't lie (that's fraud) just be honest and show them your paperwork and let them decide.

My guess as to the rec guys that got paid was that it was somehow related to a canceled tournament, or was possibly a large private boat with a private (paid) crew.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

For all the recreational guys concerned. I know its a long shot, but boats are still selling. Has anyone tried to sell their boat? 

I was on the fence and decided to try and sell this week instead of filing a claim first. Boat sold in 4 days. BTW if you are 

filing a claim i say more power to you either way. Im pissed too.


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

So......has anyone gotten a BP check yet for loss of use?

Recreation boat use.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with you JLW I worked 40 years to retire and be able to use my boat as I wanted! Now due to BP and our grand government jackholes..I'm paying for a dock slip to park a boat I can't use and since the boat has a commercial reg. for the past two months I've been trying to get into the VOO program and all I get is the run around! Yet there are boats from all over!!! running around some as small as 10 ft Boston whalers . with four and five guys in life jackets doing donuts in the bayou.
I am not looking for a hand out but if by accident I caused some one to loose both leg's I would be morale bound to pay and even push around his chair if asked,WITHOUT A GOVERNMENT APPROVAL.. AND i'M SORRY TO SAY WE AIN'T SEEN THE WORST OF THIS THING YET..
SO FROM AN OLD NAVY MAN B.O.H.I.C.A.......


----------



## Code Blue1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Just submitted my calim as well. We will see.


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just checking - has anyone gotten a check yet?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

cant use it sell it, don't live beyond your means family and bills first


----------



## misslead (Jul 21, 2008)

i too have missed a whole summer of fishing, i have used my boat a couple times here on the lake but hasnt seen salt water all summer. i canceled a trip to the keys earlier when it was iffie if the oil would show up there. i dont know if they would compinsate me but it sure would be nice, hell i would be sastified with a gas card i have burnt the gas for years,my 2 cents


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> cant use it sell it, don't live beyond your means family and bills first


You cant sell it, you will loose you ass right now thanks to bp. YOU ARE F*CKED no matter what you do.


----------



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

amen to JLW and Billin. I sure dont have a trust fund or a handout, just know how to work my butt off and try to ballance family time and time out fishing. I filed a claim, they seem like they care butt in same breath told me the are not paying rec. fishermen at this time. maby later.........


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm still working on mine. I'm not giving up that easy. When a final decision is made i'll post it up.


----------



## Outa Line II (Nov 19, 2007)

I have filed a claim with BP also. Did so the day the inshore waters in and around OB were shut down to all recreational boat traffic (due to surface oil in the bay). This closure lasted forty days. If figured my daily expenses on slip, electricity, shed, insurance, boat maintenance, sirius, safety equipment, sat phone, bottom paint, bottom cleaning, tuna permit, boat registration, Sea Tow dues, etc,etc plus boat depreciation (based on 8 years) and multiplied that daily rate by 40. 

Got a claim number and a few calls but nothing else yet! Just feel like when the oil spill caused Alabama to do the emergency closure of inshore waters and I couldn't move my boat elsewhere I was due.

See ya on the rip soon,
Rick :thumbup:


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

being a bartender on the beach,my pay out went from 5 grand to i owe them money cuz it was the medias fault,thanks bp or amaco asshats!and thanks fienberg assmunch!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Huh ?? :blink: ... how do you owe THEM money ?? ... I'm "In the same Boat" with you as being a Bartender on the beach at The Flora~Bama ( THE 1st business in the state of Florida effected by the disaster ) , and I don't owe them a dime :001_huh: ... I re-filed my claim yesterday , and although it has yet to be approved by Feinberg's offices , my adjuster told me I would be GETTING money , not paying :thumbup: ... It's all very confusing still , not much more clarity than when BP was in charge of this process :no:


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

It's been 8 days since I re-filed and still nothing :001_huh: ... 2 of my co-workers that I went to the claims office with (and we do the SAME job at work) have received their payment approval status :blink: ... WTF ?!?! ... DANG :wallbash:


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Pourman1 said:


> It's been 8 days since I re-filed and still nothing :001_huh: ... 2 of my co-workers that I went to the claims office with (and we do the SAME job at work) have received their payment approval status :blink: ... WTF ?!?! ... DANG :wallbash:



Did you ever hear anything? I filed last monday the 23rd after finally getting it all smoothed out in the old process with no complaints other than they lost my folder twice....But yesterday afternoon I get a packet in the mail with a new claim number, so I call to check on what claim number I am on and he said that the claim I filed on 23rd had no documents, so I asked him to look at the new number they just now sent and he said "okay there is the documents" said he was just going to merge the 2 folders but knowing there style I just went ahead and filed on the new number too as it was all prefilled from filing the 23rd..Still nothing, no calls, emails and the same staus each time I check.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

SuperSpook said:


> Did you ever hear anything? I filed last monday the 23rd after finally getting it all smoothed out in the old process with no complaints other than they lost my folder twice....But yesterday afternoon I get a packet in the mail with a new claim number, so I call to check on what claim number I am on and he said that the claim I filed on 23rd had no documents, so I asked him to look at the new number they just now sent and he said "okay there is the documents" said he was just going to merge the 2 folders but knowing there style I just went ahead and filed on the new number too as it was all prefilled from filing the 23rd..Still nothing, no calls, emails and the same staus each time I check.


I'm in the exact same situation. No names, nobody to call, and no idea where to go next.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Had the SAME issue :wallbash: ... somehow I had TWO claim numbers , called and visited the Office 7 times in the past few days and out of 6 different people , the Lady I got on the phone yesterday finally did something about it :thumbup: ... she had the Claim numbers merged so that access to my old BP information could be assessed into my new GCCF claim ... after 10 days , my status has changed to "Under Review" , hope they straighten this out !! ... BTW , a Co-worker got his check yesterday for the 6-month "Emergency Fund" and it was nowhere near what he thought it would be :blink: ... makes me wonder what the "Final settlement offer" will be :001_huh:


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Pourman1 said:


> Had the SAME issue :wallbash: ... somehow I had TWO claim numbers , called and visited the Office 7 times in the past few days and out of 6 different people , the Lady I got on the phone yesterday finally did something about it :thumbup: ... she had the Claim numbers merged so that access to my old BP information could be assessed into my new GCCF claim ... after 10 days , my status has changed to "Under Review" , hope they straighten this out !! ... BTW , a Co-worker got his check yesterday for the 6-month "Emergency Fund" and it was nowhere near what he thought it would be :blink: ... makes me wonder what the "Final settlement offer" will be :001_huh:



Yeah mine went to under review yesterday aswell, I use the new claim number to check the status..It annoys me because I was happy abd approved before and now back to the cluster of wtf..I hope that the BP claims adjuster uploaded all of my info correctly, have read it could take up to 3 weeks to review:blink:


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Well i finally got my 6 month emergency claim. I applied for $12,991 i got my check yesterday for $5400 WTF im Pissed off, They cant even tell me how they came up with that number.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

doradohunter said:


> Well i finally got my 6 month emergency claim. I applied for $12,991 i got my check yesterday for $5400 WTF im Pissed off, They cant even tell me how they came up with that number.


Man that sucks, you are the 3rd person I am reading about who has had problems.

Can you tell me how your status updates went? Did you go under review>?If yes how long did that take? Did you have an existing claim with BP you were being paid on?


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

It said Under Review, Then went to Approved for payment then Claim paid. I got a fedex envelope yesterday about 4 business days after it said it was paid. Im not cashing the check until I personally talk to them. But it actually says that it isnt negotiable in the letter that came with the check. With Bp claims I was receiving $2091 a month. I filed for a 6 month emergency payment. Now thats why i am mad. How do they come up with a $5400 payment if i was receiving almost $2100 a month before and they give me $5400 for 6 months. They forced me out of work. I WAS a tackle salesman. But now i am out of work and there are no jobs to be found. Anyone need a hard worker? I can do just about anything.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

doradohunter said:


> It said Under Review, Then went to Approved for payment then Claim paid. I got a fedex envelope yesterday about 4 business days after it said it was paid. Im not cashing the check until I personally talk to them. But it actually says that it isnt negotiable in the letter that came with the check. With Bp claims I was receiving $2091 a month. I filed for a 6 month emergency payment. Now thats why i am mad. How do they come up with a $5400 payment if i was receiving almost $2100 a month before and they give me $5400 for 6 months. They forced me out of work. I WAS a tackle salesman. But now i am out of work and there are no jobs to be found. Anyone need a hard worker? I can do just about anything.



How many payments of 2100$ a month did you receive??? that is deducted from your 6 month payment! 


Can you telll me how long you review status was for? It is sad when the only info we can get is from those with some success...


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I got 2 payments of $2100 and one of $700


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Day 3 under review, what feinberg called a "no-brainer" for people who had already settled or approved is apparently a crock..Its not like I have a book of paperwork they need to look through..Think they just changed the status to "Under review" for pr.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I checked again this morning and my status has changed to "Approved for payment" , not sure what to expect though :001_huh: ... this process has been so different for everyone , we'll see how this pans out :blink:


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

My claim has been under review for 10 days. I had recieved a one month payment under BP and now nothing for 2 months. So much for Findbergs new deal and the 7 day processing crap he was spewing!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

....


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Same here.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I submitted my claim online late on the 23rd, was under review the 24th and still under review today.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

out of 56,000 claims they have only done 12,000 it could be months before they get to every one


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Well ive have some unexpected news, today the fedex man brought me a envelope from mr feinburg, the letter stated that they had re-reviewed my claim , and had under paid me. Well they sent me a $9500 check today. so i am now content with what mr feinburg has done for me. I hope all of yalls checks are in the mail


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

doradohunter said:


> Well ive have some unexpected news, today the fedex man brought me a envelope from mr feinburg, the letter stated that they had re-reviewed my claim , and had under paid me. Well they sent me a $9500 check today. so i am now content with what mr feinburg has done for me. I hope all of yalls checks are in the mail


are you shitting me?


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I am just as shocked woody, i didnt have a freakin clue about it till it showed up on my front door.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad to hear that someone is still getting treated correctly. I am still waiting. It has been 4 weeks this pas Monday for me.


----------



## marshaolsen (Nov 17, 2010)

Just want to remind everyone that the emergency claims deadline is only 6 days away. Make sure to get your claim filed by Nov. 23.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Filed my claim yestarday. I am a waiter and was working 40+ hours a week before this spill and since August I have been down to 1-2 days a week.. I have seen allot of my co-workers get large sums of money so I have my fingers crossed. Somthing that the guy in the claims office told me is this.. They give an initial emergancy payment for 6mo then they are going to give another payment for 3 mo of lost wages or use and then they will give a large final out payment. Claims guy told me to go for 2-3 years of lost wages on the final out. I will just have to wait and see what comes out...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

?MEGA said:


> where you getting 9000 from pops. I said 20000 in 2009. You cant read or were you on your 2nd 6 pack of 16's. And basically you can suck it. if you dont want to have an intelligent conversation well then thats ok we can still talk but Im not going to go back and forth with you if you are going to be disrespectful, Pm or no Pm. I am a grown man, not one of your little puck ass grand kids or some internet troll. So dont you worry about wtf I own or wtf my business is about, as well, thats not your business. I was making generalizations about the subject so theres no need to attack me personally. So i dont agree with theconsensus on the rec claims, so what. it'll be ok. There are many others that feel the same way, some spoke up some didnt. again dont worry about what my spoon is made of. ewww eww and my dad will kick your dads ass. Hows that lajess. Im done arguing with these same lames over and over. You arent getting a dime, I said it here. so go ahead and waste your time!!


Guess what I got today?


Ghetto $$$$$$$$$$$. Ahhhhh, it spends so gooood.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

sweeet. i bet you refreshed that gulfcoastclaimsfacility.com check claims status 1,000 times didnt you! 




seriously congrats though! :thumbup:


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

What is the current waiting time for a response?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It was probably closer to 10,000 times.

Island24 I filed my claim under a final claim status way back when because it really wasn't an emergency for me like it was for some. About three week's ago I recieved an email from them saying they were not paying final claims at this time and ask me if I wanted to change it to an emergency claim, So I did. I recieved a check yesterday for almost twice the amount I filed for. Go figure. I also recieved an email telling me to refile my final claim, which I have not done yet.
So I guess my answer to your question is three week's for me.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone filed / received an Interim payment yet ??


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

well all If you do file and get paid please do the right thing help the hood and SPEND IT with the local business people that make us tick PLEASE!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i agree put it back in the community and not in big brothers hands to give away..:notworthy:


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

*Lifetime Claims*

I over heard a conversation today from a table of guys, one said "that if any businesses that has done work on the beaches over the last three years is entitled to future loss profits. He explained to the table that any businesses such as: restaurants, bars, construction companies, tackle stores have a claim. Has anyone heard of this as well?


----------



## lbhuntley (Oct 6, 2007)

Lifetime claims, kind of like lifetime unemployment benefits??? The American way... Don't you recognize that BP stock holders are paying for this and if you have mutual funds or stock based retirement plans you probably have some investment in BP. Wait a minute, you mean I may be paying for these claims? Yep! Where do you think the $$$ is coming from? I haven't read that Tony Hayward is losing $$$. 

So let's see: if we break the company, 30% of the oil rig and associated American workers in the gulf will be unemloyed BUT I'll have a lifetime claim. Fair exchange... where do I file? I could use a little extra Christmas $$$, maybe a new $50,000 truck. As long as BP stockholders pay!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

break BP? with oil spill claims? yeah - that'll happen. :shifty:


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

lbhuntley said:


> Lifetime claims, kind of like lifetime unemployment benefits??? The American way... Don't you recognize that BP stock holders are paying for this and if you have mutual funds or stock based retirement plans you probably have some investment in BP. Wait a minute, you mean I may be paying for these claims? Yep! Where do you think the $$$ is coming from? I haven't read that Tony Hayward is losing $$$.
> 
> So let's see: if we break the company, 30% of the oil rig and associated American workers in the gulf will be unemloyed BUT I'll have a lifetime claim. Fair exchange... where do I file? I could use a little extra Christmas $$$, maybe a new $50,000 truck. As long as BP stockholders pay!


I agree that there are people who are getting money from BP that should not get a dime. If you want to worry about something though, worry about the bigger problem of the millions of people sucking this country dry on welfare who are just too sorry to get a job and would rather sit at home and smoke cig's and drink beer all day teaching their 8 kids how to live off welfare aka, you and me....Welfare was meant as a temp fix in someone's life, not something to live on an entire lifetime. The current welfare program is what you should worry about, not BP IMHO...


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

i agree but when i am hearing of people getting bp claims from target, victoria secret etc. that the oil spill did not effect at all it bothers me personally because i lost my job because of lack of work as a plumber this past summer because alot of the work we did was on perdido beach or pensacola beach. i filed a couple of months ago and still have not heard anything from anyone other than documents are under review so screw bp and welfare haa


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

illforwill said:


> i agree but when i am hearing of people getting bp claims from target, victoria secret etc. that the oil spill did not effect at all it bothers me personally because i lost my job because of lack of work as a plumber this past summer because alot of the work we did was on perdido beach or pensacola beach. i filed a couple of months ago and still have not heard anything from anyone other than documents are under review so screw bp and welfare haa


Please explain this lack of plumber work on Perdido Key and Pensacola Beach as related to an oil spill.


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

ummm where to start there was no tourist season really so to say so theres no beach house rental or as much i should say by a long shot, all the restaurants where alot slower due to no tourism because of the oil spill. the plumbing company i was employed by had 60% of calls from the beach and since there was not as much tourism thers nowhere near as much wear and tear on the plumbing which leads to not as much work. all im saying is work was hard to come by on the beach but ofcourse not just plumbing itself


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

I work for a tackle store in Tampa. We did not see a drop of oil in the Tampa area, but business' in the area sure suffered due to the spill. People who were planning a vacation in the area suddenly changed their plans due to the possibility of oil appearing and ruining their vacations. As such, many guides and the tackle industry in the area suffered losses. 

I personally know several guides who were paid for their losses. They showed prior years business, plus showed cancellations and were paid accordingly. Additionally, some of the tackle representatives have been paid. But, the store I work for filed a claim and was denied? The owners showed BP their monthly P&L statements for the previous 3 years, also showing the vast drop in business during the months which the threat of the spill threatened the west coast of Florida. The owners are going to sue as BP has no explanation as to how or why our suppliers (the tackle reps) and our customers (the guides) have been paid but we, the middle man, have been denied.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

They have a new deal out called Quick payment. If you are a Business that HAS received prior payment you can get a check for $25000.00 :thumbsup: to sign a final with no questions asked. Or an individual that HAS received prior payment can get a check for $5000.00:thumbsup: no questions asked to sign a final. This final means you will not receive any more and you won't sue BP. This is what I heard on the news so if anything I have stated is incorrect don't say a thing just post what you are told or find out....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Not sure what to think about this :blink: ... maybe they are hoping the people that filed fraudulent or non-substantiated claims will take this to be rid of such claims ??? :001_huh: ... I for one have lost WAY more than $5K , and the future of my employment is certainly effected by the spill  ... My employment will be effected for several years for sure (Flora~Bama Lounge) , I'm NOT settling for this :no:


----------



## ema64 (Jan 14, 2011)

If you cant use it then you should be compensated. I would like to see what would happen if the person who claimed you were looking for hand out lost their ability to drive their car. I am sure they would think diffently. They dont need to buy your boat for you. Just pay the bill for it while you were not able to use it. Im not sure you will ever get due to all the other issues more important than this.


----------

